# Confused



## Canucksgirl (May 19, 2010)

I met my boyfriend online about 2 years ago and have recently been out to Canada to spend some time with him. We are talking about actually making a life together but I dont know where I stand on being able to move out to Canada to be with him. I am not a skilled worker and I do not have any family out in Canada. I have 2 children aged 17 and 12 and need to know where I stand on a few issues. 

How long could I stay in Canada for without a work permit? 

Would my son, who is going to be 18 soon be able to come with me as he would not be classed as a dependent?

Could my boyfriend sponsor me or would we have to get married for me to be able to live and work there?

Would I need to have some money behind me to be able to move out?

I really have no idea how any of this works. I have been trying to find some information on line but it is very complicated and I really don't know where I stand.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canucksgirl said:


> I met my boyfriend online about 2 years ago and have recently been out to Canada to spend some time with him. We are talking about actually making a life together but I dont know where I stand on being able to move out to Canada to be with him. I am not a skilled worker and I do not have any family out in Canada. I have 2 children aged 17 and 12 and need to know where I stand on a few issues.
> 
> How long could I stay in Canada for without a work permit?
> 
> ...


You could stay as a visitor for 6 months as a visitor only.
Your son can come with you as a visitor only if you have no status.
Your boyfriend can sponsor you provided you have lived in a provable common-law relationship for a period no less than 12 months (spousal sponsorship). If married you could be sponsored as a spouse.
If it's a spousal sponsorship your financial well being is of no consequence.


----------



## Canucksgirl (May 19, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You could stay as a visitor for 6 months as a visitor only.
> Your son can come with you as a visitor only if you have no status.
> Your boyfriend can sponsor you provided you have lived in a provable common-law relationship for a period no less than 12 months (spousal sponsorship). If married you could be sponsored as a spouse.
> If it's a spousal sponsorship your financial well being is of no consequence.



Thank you for your reply

If I can stay as a visitor for only 6 months then how can I live with him in a provable common-law relationship if the minimum time required for that is 12 months?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Fairly reasonable answer to your question , you cannot .


----------



## Canucksgirl (May 19, 2010)

oddball said:


> Fairly reasonable answer to your question , you cannot .


Hmmmm this is not looking too good for me then. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canucksgirl said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> If I can stay as a visitor for only 6 months then how can I live with him in a provable common-law relationship if the minimum time required for that is 12 months?


Without being unkind I would tell you that the Canadian government is not in the matchmaking business. One reason for the 6 month rule is that it's probably designed to prevent people coming here for marriages of convenience. There's a good chance that if you come as a visitor you can apply for an extension to your "visa" or possibly request a one year visitor's visa when you arrive. It much depends on the immigration officer when you arrive.


----------



## Canucksgirl (May 19, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Without being unkind I would tell you that the Canadian government is not in the matchmaking business. One reason for the 6 month rule is that it's probably designed to prevent people coming here for marriages of convenience. There's a good chance that if you come as a visitor you can apply for an extension to your "visa" or possibly request a one year visitor's visa when you arrive. It much depends on the immigration officer when you arrive.



LOL I actually think the system is good and I understand the reasoning behind it and agree with it. I would not just get married for the sake of it and definitely not so I could live somewhere else. I have children to consider in all this. I appreciate the advice and quick answers. It has been very informative and helpful.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canucksgirl said:


> LOL I actually think the system is good and I understand the reasoning behind it and agree with it. I would not just get married for the sake of it and definitely not so I could live somewhere else. I have children to consider in all this. I appreciate the advice and quick answers. It has been very informative and helpful.


For family sponsorship you should read the following Government website.
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children

Now I have no knowledge about your children's father but you will possibly require his permission before you will be allowed to emigrate them to Canada.


----------

